# scar neuroma injections



## Zellerdh (Feb 1, 2010)

I have been struggling with this one lately myself. Recently had both an injection and a destruction by injuction and was not sure what to use. After reading the responses posted here, I still am not 100% sure what codes were the right ones. I believe the 64640 woud be correct for destruction, but is it the 64450 or the 11900 for the injection? If the 11900 code is correct that would indicate a lesion being injected which then makes me wonder if I should use 17000 and +17003 for the destruction? Very confusing I code surgical procedures for anesthesia and our pain clinic has just started doing these injections in peds in the OR, so I'm stumped. Thanks for any input that anyone has.


----------



## NIENAJADLY (Feb 8, 2010)

*neuroma injection*

From what I'm seeing, since you're addressing a nerve (neuroma), I think it would be the 64450 for the injection.  The 11900 addresses a lesion but doesn't mention nerve.  Also, the 17000 would not be correct as that is for pre-malignant lesions.  I think the 64640 would be correct for destruction, 64450 for the injection.  Hope that helps.

Kellie


----------



## Zellerdh (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Kellie.  That was my inclination, but just wanted some support in the decision to use those codes.  I appreciate the input.


----------

